
Ask HN: What would you ask a magical, all-knowing, business oracle? - gizzlon
Just imagine for a second, if you will, that I&#x27;m a magical oracle that can answer anything related to your business. I also give fantastic advice and pointers.<p>What would you ask me?
======
AnimalMuppet
What stock is going to perform the best over the next year?

